# biting on walks help plzzz



## cmbytr (Aug 29, 2012)

hi my puppy is 17 weeks old and we have just started letting her off the lead when there are no other dogs around , she is really good she comes back ,followes us and waits for us .

but then userlly when we are walking back she starts biting are ancles and jumping up is it just a pup thing and is there any way of redusing her biting because i have a 13 year old who she can get abit to playfull with but she listens to her the most with the training is this weired ? xxx


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Not weird at all. Chuck loves to bite at feet and stuff all the time and he is a year and nine months old. She is probably testing you to see how far she can go. A firm "No" used consistently can be very effective. When Chuck starts his foot fetish we do one of two things.

1. Grab by the nape of the neck, ask him to sit, tell him no, and make him say he is sorry.

or 

2. Gently take our hand(s) under is head, lift it up, ask for sit, tell him no, and make him say sorry.

Notice that the last 3 things in both are exactly the same. Those are just what we do. I hope this can help you with your little girl. Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

No need to grab the neck or get physical. 
They cannot bite or bark if they are chewing. Throw a treat, keep him distracted, redirect. Please do not reprimand the dog, it is only following instinct.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would never get physical with a puppy. Dogs can handle pressure a lot more than a puppy can and there is usually not a need to get physical with them.
Have you taken her to any puppy classes or thought about Operant conditioning training with her?


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Your acting like I said smack him! We would never physically hurt Chuck. the nape of the neck does not hurt him. Lifting his head up does not hurt him.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Kay,
http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/whos-better-at-reading-human-pointing-gesturesdogs-or-young-kids


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We have recently discovered the magic of the water-filled spray bottle. I might start taking a small one with us on walks because it stops all jumping/biting behavior immediately after the first spray.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Olive started doing this so much to the point she has made holes in a lot of my expensive jumpers. After that we thought it had to stop. We used a few stones in a plastic tub and shoke it twice and then turned our back, after a few seconds we started walking. It took her 2 shakes and she has never done it since. Now if she gets a little too excited (looks like she is eyeing up my ankles) I just have to say ah ah and she walks off and findds something else. 

Also agree that the water bottle spray is good!


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey all this is Emily1970 and Kay92 is my daughter. We have never and would never get physical with our dogs. You are all well aware of what we've went thru in rehabilitating Riley with his multiple surgeries and illnesses. When Chuck bites our feet, he "thinks" he is playing and is at an excited state. We stop walking, say No, cup our hand under his chin and have him sit. We then wait until he is calm and continue walking repeating this process as necessary. cWe are finding this correction is working very well and over time he's not doing this nearly as much and prefers to try to grab a shoe that's not on a foot which we are also working on. Chuck's training is coming along nicely now considering that he was a very neglected rescue and Riley had his first surgery just 2 weeks after we rescued him. Just thought I'd make this correction. I miss you all and will be back on when things settle down for me. I work for a charity and this is our busiest time of year as everyone is in need. And you'll all be glad to know that we are participating in an event next week at which the animals in our county shelter, which I'm proud to say is a no kill shelter, all get special Christmas gifts to make their holiday a bit more merry too!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Emily1970 so glad to hear from you. I never thought you would mishandle one of your dogs. My only thought was a dog can handle more pressure than a puppy. Sorry if there was any confusion with my post.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Don't worry TexasRed no biggie! Chuck's not a pup so much anymore!! I can't believe how much bigger he is than Riley. Longer and taller!! He's grown quite a bit since we got him and has really came out of his shell!! He just really likes feet! Hope to get on again soon, but our mad rush doesn't end until March!


----------

